# From UK to Canada



## ShellStar89 (May 8, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
A little self explanatory really;

Im 22 with distance relatives in Canada. Distant being 2nd cousins, aunts and uncles some of which share the same surname, and some of which born within Canada.

My highest education level is a degree in Business and i currently work for a bank.

My question is really what are my options? I considered the skilled worker route but i dont know if my work background fall into the categories mentioned within the immigration site (after looking on the NOC list)

I also have qualifications in french, which is a known requirement; but i would need to brush up on it because its been about 6 years.

Many thanks!


----------



## ShellStar89 (May 8, 2011)

Also, im sure this will help, im looking to move to Whitby, near Toronto x


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ShellStar89 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> A little self explanatory really;
> 
> Im 22 with distance relatives in Canada. Distant being 2nd cousins, aunts and uncles some of which share the same surname, and some of which born within Canada.
> ...


Please read ny reply here:-http://www.expatforum.com/expats/canada-expat-forum-expats-living-canada/77927-canada-after-graduation.html

Your relatives cannot do much for you other than accommodation when you arrive. 
Financial Managers are no longer on the list of required Skilled Workers,


----------



## ShellStar89 (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for your reply!
I see that claims adjusters and insurance is still on the skilled worker list though,

My job at the bank is selling insurance and looking at insurance claims, will this be beneficial in any way?


----------



## ShellStar89 (May 8, 2011)

another possibility is to do a joint application with my sister, as she has just finished her masters in Psychology and has about 3 years work experience in that field,

Are siblings able to do a joint application or is it purely aimed at those whom are married?

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ShellStar89 said:


> another possibility is to do a joint application with my sister, as she has just finished her masters in Psychology and has about 3 years work experience in that field,
> 
> Are siblings able to do a joint application or is it purely aimed at those whom are married?
> 
> Thanks


You are not allowed to make joint application with a sibling.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ShellStar89 said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> I see that claims adjusters and insurance is still on the skilled worker list though,
> 
> My job at the bank is selling insurance and looking at insurance claims, will this be beneficial in any way?


It may if you have the necessary educational requirements in Insurance.


----------

